# OMG look at that cock vore!



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fGGz6d3vC4


----------



## Sparks-Litepaw (Dec 21, 2014)

I think half of fur affinity just had a heart attack


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 21, 2014)

The video didn't discern me as much as the reality that there are 3 foot long earth worms.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 21, 2014)

Sparks-Litepaw said:


> I think half of fur affinity just had a heart attack



.. and the other half are getting moist :V

Anyway.. what a horrible way to die. RIP poor little worm.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 21, 2014)

Fascinating. I wonder how many people are sympathetic for the earthworm.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Fascinating. I wonder how many people are sympathetic for the earthworm.




/raises hand/ then again i love ugly underdogs


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Fascinating. I wonder how many people are sympathetic for the earthworm.



Judging from the YT comments half of the people are sympathetic and the other half wishes to put their cock into the leech.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 21, 2014)

It was kinda sad when near the end it started thrashing cause it knew something bad was happening to it. And then at the very end when it burped up a little blood. 

All in all really a kind of macabre video, when you think about it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 21, 2014)

This is most disgusting thing I have seen, today.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone's gonna fap to that


----------



## Sparks-Litepaw (Dec 21, 2014)

Challenge accepted.

Actually no. Not even I would go that far


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Inb4lock?

Edit: According to the comments, this is an earthworm. Ah yes, nature, how exciting and disturbing you are

Which brings us to the age old question: Does life imitate art or does art imitate life?

Edit2: Nevermind, it is apparently a leech consuming an earthworm, which is apparently reminiscent of cock vore. 

If you want to see more phallicesque animals to laugh at try the blink snake http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/08/01/article-0-145399A9000005DC-892_634x392.jpg


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does life imitate art or does art imitate life?



Dumb question. Life can't be imitating art because it's unaware of it.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 21, 2014)

If you had trouble fapping to this then you are weak.



Ayattar said:


> Dumb question. Life can't be imitating art because it's unaware of it.



Whoa. Far out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

You really got me OP I thought I'm really looking at some cock vore.
Instead.. You showed me something much more fucking twisted. Someone send me porns before I kill a earthworm


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Dumb question. Life can't be imitating art because it's unaware of it.



Perhaps in this scenario the phrase doesnt work, I was making a joke to your joke that this is 'cock vore'

I would think 'life imitates art' more reflects on human culture and how it adapts because of media, whereas nature is unaware as you said

Dont look into it too much, durrrrr


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Perhaps in this scenario the phrase doesnt work, I was making a joke to your joke that this is 'cock vore'
> 
> I would think 'life imitates art' more reflects on human culture and how it adapts because of media, whereas nature is unaware as you said
> 
> Dont look into it too much, durrrrr



I was going to respond that got it pretty much, but that still leaves the question: does art require awareness? 



Marazhuki said:


> You really got me OP I thought I'm really looking at some cock vore.
> Instead.. You showed me something much more fucking twisted. Someone send me porns before I kill a earthworm



Okie dokie, here's my cock. (NSFW)


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 21, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Perhaps in this scenario the phrase doesnt work, I was making a joke to your joke that this is 'cock vore'
> 
> I would think 'life imitates art' more reflects on human culture and how it adapts because of media, whereas nature is unaware as you said
> 
> Dont look into it too much, durrrrr



Ahh, now I see! Penis!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Okie dokie, here's my cock. (NSFW)



How adorable! I really want that cock so bad... Just look at it's crown... its HUMONGOUS


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I was going to respond that got it pretty much, but that still leaves the question: does art require awareness?



Intriguing, I would challenge you to explain your posed question further into a philosophical explanation of the purpose and value of art but I dont trust a guy who posts such fowl pictures


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 21, 2014)

I found that video oddly funny


----------



## shteev (Dec 21, 2014)

i believe the saying goes,

*ahem*

DAMN NATURE U SCARY


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 22, 2014)

Well... At least the blood confirms that worms do have a mouth... So it didn't die in vain.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 22, 2014)

That was amazing. And let me end by saying, "Danm nature! You scary!"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2014)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

That is why having sex with me is LESS repulsive.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> That is why having sex with me is LESS repulsive.



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2014)

I am so triggered right now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I am so triggered right now.


Your avatar matches my feeling about your post.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Biology is horrific.


----------

